# Neue MTB "Strecke" bei Stadecken Elsheim



## filiale (4. November 2015)

Es darf sich jeder selbst ein Bild davon machen...Stadecken Elsheim liegt süd westlich von Mainz.








Ich vermute eher eine BMX Strecke bei den ganzen kleinen Hügeln...


----------



## Maffe (4. November 2015)

Hoffentlich war jemand beteiligt, der Ahnung von der Materie hat. In Wiesbaden (Künstlerviertel) wurde in einem Kinder-/Jugendprojekt ein Parcour mit einigen Northshore-artigen Elementen und einer Steilkurve angelegt. Man kann aber weder flüssig im Kreis fahren noch ist klar, welchen fahrtechnischen Herausforderungen es dienen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

